# [Verkaufe] Sony Ericsson Experia Mini Pro, neu mit Rechnung



## shooot3r (4. Oktober 2011)

* Sony Ericsson Xperia Mini Pro
*​
*Verkaufe  hier mein Nagelneues Sony Ericsson Xperia Mini Pro Smartphone. Das  Handy habe ich heute ( 04.10.2011) zu meiner Handyvertragsverlängerung  bekommen. Da ich aber bereits ein gutes Handy habe, verkaufe ich hier  das neue Sony Ericsson. Das Handy wird mit Komplettem Zubehör an Sie  versand. Natürlich auch mit der Originalrechnung und er  Originalverpackung. Das Handy ist Simlockfrei, und kann somit mit jeder  Simkarte genutzt werden. Sollten Sie nun noch Fragen haben, schreiben  Sie mich einfach an. *

Das Handy wird mit versichertem Versand per DHL an sie verschickt

Preis: 200 Euro VB


----------

